# getmail + spamassassin .... how?

## beandog

Does anyone know of any getmail + spamassassin guides, or just have a config I can copy from???  This should be really simple, but I can't figure it out.

Ive set up mine up like the getmail FAQ says [1] but I'm getting this warning all the time:

 *Quote:*   

> Warning: filter Filter_external spamc (allow_root_commands="False", arguments="('-s 10000',)", command="spamc", exitcodes_drop="(99, 100)", exitcodes_keep="(0,)", group="None", path="/usr/bin/spamc", unixfrom="False", user="None") returned fewer headers (13) than supplied (21)

 

thanks

1. http://pyropus.ca/software/getmail/faq.html#faq-integrating-spamassassin

----------

## mimosinnet

I have just configured getmail + spamc. My configuration is as follows:

```
[filter]

type = Filter_external

path = /usr/bin/spamc

user = mail

group = mail

arguments = ("-s", "10000")
```

Cheers!

----------

